# Kurvige Striche



## kakapopo (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
es kommt öfters vor, dass ich eine Gerade ein wenig biegen muss, sodass Sie eine kurve ergibt. Ich wollte fragen, wie ich das am besten hinbekomme und mit was man das normalerweise macht. Also das man sie an jeder beliebigen stelle biegen kann.

wäre sehr dankbar auf antworten!


mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Das geht am besten (und imho nur) mit dem Pfadwerkzeug in Verbindung mit "Punkt umwandeln".


----------



## kakapopo (18. Mai 2005)

ok, am besten im illustrator, richtig?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Mai 2005)

Kannst Du machen, allerdings befindet sich diese Funktion genauso in Photoshop.

P.S. Bitte auch weiterhin an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung denken. Danke.


----------



## Digg-R- (19. Mai 2005)

Du machst einen geraden Strich mit dem Linienwerkzeug , dann auf Filter/Verzerrungsfilter/Verbiegen  oder halt Pfad


----------

